# Club Wyndham Prefer - New Product to Sell You



## Eric B (Sep 22, 2020)

Source:  https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/Sales-and-Marketing.pdf


Introducing Club Wyndham PreferClub Wyndham Prefer, your points-based ownership, is Club Wyndham’s newest product line, developed to provide you with maximum exibility at a variety of highly desirable resort locations. Club Wyndham Prefer West or Club Wyndham Prefer Hawaii brings with it special booking priorities, as well as access to all the resorts in the Club Wyndham portfolio.
Club Wyndham Prefer West Resorts
These resorts are all considered “home” resorts for owners of Club Wyndham Prefer West. You have Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) at all of them.

Club Wyndham Legacy Golf Resort
Club Wyndham Orange Tree Resort
Club Wyndham Starr Pass Golf Suites
Club Wyndham Inn at the Opera
• Club Wyndham Inn at the Park • • Club Wyndham Suites at Fisherman’s Wharf • • Club Wyndham Donatello • • Club WyndhamPeacock Suites •
Club Wyndham Vino Bello Resort® • Whispering Woods Resort Club Wyndham Desert Rose Resort® • Little Sweden
Club Wyndham Crotched Mountain Resort
Foxhunt at Sapphire Valley
Club Wyndham Prefer Hawaii Resorts
These resorts are all considered “home” resorts for owners of Club Wyndham Prefer Hawaii. You have Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) at all of them.
• TheCli sClub
• ClubWyndhamHoluaResortatMaunaLoaVillage
• ClubWyndhamKauaiCoastResortattheBeachboy • ClubWyndhamKonaCoastResort
Please check clubwyndham.com for a current list of resorts.
• LawaiBeachResort
• ClubWyndhamPanioloGreens
• ClubWyndhamWaikikiMarinaResortattheIlikai
Advance Reservation Priority:
During the Advance Reservation Priority window (13 to 10 months prior to check-in date), a Club Wyndham Prefer West or Club Wyndham Prefer Hawaii member can con rm a reservation at any of the resort locations that are part of your Club Wyndham Prefer West or Club Wyndham Prefer Hawaii ownership interest. Only those resorts in your Club Wyndham Prefer West or Club Wyndham Prefer Hawaii are considered your “home” resorts (subject to availability).








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 


Your Check-In Date



13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 MONTH PRIOR TO CHECK-IN DATE


 


Advance Reservation Priority 3-night minimum up to a 14-night maximum
Standard
3-night minimum in Prime season 2-night minimum in High, Value and Quiet seasons 14-night maximum
Express
2-night minimum in all seasonsSome resorts in the Club Wyndham program require a 7-night stay. This is noted on the individual resort points charts where applicable. Some Associate Hotels may allow a 2-night stay during all seasons and reservation timelines.
GREATEST AVAILABILITY


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 22, 2020)

Interesting. I'm surprised they have chosen to keep the shell resorts separate vs putting them in CWA


----------



## troy12n (Sep 22, 2020)

I thought I saw the Donnatello in San Fran was available to us now, was I mistaken? 

I've stayed there before, it's a nice enough hotel, but not what I would consider a resort... the Canterbury down the street is better in that regards (amenities, kitchen, etc)


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't own Wyndham so don't  know if my question is pertinent.  Questions:  Is there a cost to join Club Wyndham Preferred?  Does this packaging reduce the ability of other Wyndham Owners to exchange into these Resorts...

George


----------



## Eric B (Sep 22, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I don't own Wyndham so don't  know if my question is pertinent.  Questions:  Is there a cost to join Club Wyndham Preferred?  Does this packaging reduce the ability of other Wyndham Owners to exchange into these Resorts...
> 
> George



I surmise that it would either be a seeded ownership in a single resort in either the West of Hawaii group with reciprocal reservation priority rights, similar to the Outrigger Club resorts, or a different trust ownership similar to CWA.  The latter seems more likely given the Shell Vacations set up, but we'll see as more info comes out.  It's not really paying to join, but instead the type of ownership you buy.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 22, 2020)

Great way for Wyndham to add the DRI sales hustle -
“ you bought the wrong club - for + $$ you can own Hawaii club 
- so you can vacation where  you really want to go.

goes well with the you own the “wrong” kind of points - what you really need is  CWA 
- so you can vacation where you really want to go.


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 22, 2020)

How strange to package as Club Wyndham preferred instead of selling as Shell which is of course what this is? Are these the Shell deeds they took back that Wyndham now owns? That’s most likely.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 23, 2020)

alexadeparis said:


> How strange to package as Club Wyndham preferred instead of selling as Shell which is of course what this is? Are these the Shell deeds they took back that Wyndham now owns? That’s most likely.



Yeah, given the resorts and the west/Hawaii naming this is definitely just shell. They're not calling it shell because they are including access to other club wyndham resorts, which legacy shell owners won't get.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 23, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I don't own Wyndham so don't  know if my question is pertinent.  Questions:  Is there a cost to join Club Wyndham Preferred?  Does this packaging reduce the ability of other Wyndham Owners to exchange into these Resorts...
> 
> George



Not at all. These are the shell resorts. There would be a cost to buy an ownership, but that would be true as well if they were still calling it shell. Existing wyndham owners will actually have more access to these resorts, I suspect.

Basically this is shell with one new feature (reciprocal wyndham access).


----------



## Breezy52 (Sep 23, 2020)

"Club Wyndham" Inn at the Park in San Diego is a Worldmark property.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2020)

Every 5 to 6 years, Wyndham since to rollout a new program.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 23, 2020)

Were the Shell resorts structured in groups like the various DRI/Sunterra collections? That might explain why they are grouped this way.

It is curious that Shell inventory isn't just being folded into CWA. I wonder if the Shell resorts were structured in a way that poses some barriers to doing that.


----------



## pharmacistking (Sep 23, 2020)

Are Shell owners being rebranded or will there be a legacy Shell progam?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm also a bit curious about how the MFs will compare to CWA and the various CWS resorts.  The Timeshare Points Comparison Chart has a $1450 cost for an average Shell 2 BR week as compared to a cost of $1150 for an average Wyndham 2 BR week, so I'm expecting the CWP (Club Wyndham Prefer) points to be on the high side for Wyndham MF, though they could be lower if the points given for a week are higher.  It doesn't look like they are that out of line with other Wyndham resorts, though, but I haven't looked at many.  Anyone that converted Shell Vacation to Club Wyndham - did you get CWP points, CWS at particular resorts, or CWA?  Also, can someone share what the MF per point wound up being?


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 23, 2020)

Breezy52 said:


> "Club Wyndham" Inn at the Park in San Diego is a Worldmark property.



It’s actually half Worldmark and half Shell.  This is the Shell half.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 23, 2020)

pharmacistking said:


> Are Shell owners being rebranded or will there be a legacy Shell progam?



There is a legacy Shell program. They are trying to get Shell owners to convert but it’s not required (because it can’t be).


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 23, 2020)

bnoble said:


> Were the Shell resorts structured in groups like the various DRI/Sunterra collections? That might explain why they are grouped this way.
> 
> It is curious that Shell inventory isn't just being folded into CWA. I wonder if the Shell resorts were structured in a way that poses some barriers to doing that.



Yes, Shell has several “clubs”.  Owners have priority in their club between 9 and 13 months.  At 9 months you can book any club.

And yes, they have to live up to existing rules and structure.


----------



## pharmacistking (Sep 23, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> There is a legacy Shell program. They are trying to get Shell owners to convert but it’s not required (because it can’t be).



They will want owners to buy more points of the new Club or can there be a simple conversion?


----------



## bryjake (Sep 23, 2020)

I think it is smart to keep the Shell resorts clumped with ARP
Keeps things simple

Perhaps the old "Shell" properties will gradually start to show up in CWA
CWA can be a sort of catch all, add resorts into the trust that are in need of additional owners/support


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 23, 2020)

pharmacistking said:


> They will want owners to buy more points of the new Club or can there be a simple conversion?



So far it requires a purchase (for Shell to Wyndham).   They say the hope to roll out a no purchase option in the next few months. 

FWIW we have had 3 chances to convert.

First time it was convert resale purchases and they will count to Wyndham VIP.

Second time , convert resale purchases but it won’t count to VIP.

Third time,  you can only convert developer purchases.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 23, 2020)

pharmacistking said:


> They will want owners to buy more points of the new Club or can there be a simple conversion?


If memory serves, there have been conversion options for some time but as time has gone on they have become less generous. I can't remember if they are requiring a purchase of new points with an existing conversion, or if you can pay a fee to convert without an additional purchase.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 23, 2020)

pharmacistking said:


> They will want owners to buy more points of the new Club or can there be a simple conversion?


Last August we endured the Shell owners update just to find out the cost. We have very few Shell points (fewer than 3500/year) and the conversion would have cost $17.5K including a minimum purchase of Wyndham points. I don’t remember what the number of new Wyndham points would have been - we weren’t at all interested so either didn’t ask or didn’t pay attention.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 23, 2020)

bnoble said:


> If memory serves, there have been conversion options for some time but as time has gone on they have become less generous. I can't remember if they are requiring a purchase of new points with an existing conversion, or if you can pay a fee to convert without an additional purchase.


Most of the companies profit comes from sales. I would be very surprised If there was no sale of additional points or a conversion fee.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 23, 2020)

bnoble said:


> If memory serves, there have been conversion options for some time but as time has gone on they have become less generous. I can't remember if they are requiring a purchase of new points with an existing conversion, or if you can pay a fee to convert without an additional purchase.


If I recall correctly, one of the earlier posts about Shell conversions said the conversion was 40 to 1.  It's still a 40 to 1 conversion according to some literature I saw a few days ago.  They might be able to get a conversion for a fee, like you can with a fixed week, but that probably won't be easy.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 23, 2020)

Richelle said:


> If I recall correctly, one of the earlier posts about Shell conversions said the conversion was 40 to 1.  It's still a 40 to 1 conversion according to some literature I saw a few days ago.  They might be able to get a conversion for a fee, like you can with a fixed week, but that probably won't be easy.


Don't bet on it. A lot of owners are paying exit fees still not knowing Ovations is available.  The Timeshare industry has been known to prey on the uninformed. Many resale buyers have benefited from this on buying their free reasale deeds.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 23, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Don't bet on it. A lot of owners are paying exit fees still not knowing Ovations is available.  The Timeshare industry has been known to prey on the uninformed. Many resale buyers have benefited from this on buying their free reasale deeds.



I'm confused.  How does this have to do with my comment?


----------



## kaljor (Sep 24, 2020)

As with most internet sales promotions, whether this is a good deal for customers (members) or isn't will depend on all the exact details, which will dribble out slowly.

I'm so glad I'm a TUG member to read all the posts about this program which will inform me probably far better than the official sales pitches.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 24, 2020)

So will Club Wyndham resale owners down the line possibly not have access to the Shell properties that merged with Club Wyndham? As of right now, I can see all of the Shell inventory with my resale account, but if it's not part of CWA can they restrict access down the line for resale owners like they did with Worldmark and Margaritaville (before they changed it in 2019)?


----------



## kaljor (Sep 25, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> So will Club Wyndham resale owners down the line possibly not have access to the Shell properties that merged with Club Wyndham? As of right now, I can see all of the Shell inventory with my resale account, but if it's not part of CWA can they restrict access down the line for resale owners like they did with Worldmark and Margaritaville (before they changed it in 2019)?



Possibly yes.  But when we bought we didn't have access to these properties so there is no change in our ownership.  What I bought resale will still work for me within the guidelines of the existing program rules then


----------



## bryjake (Nov 22, 2020)

Owners update at The Legacy Golf Resort Phoenix 
The “I am your best friend” best offer was promoting the rebranded Shell America West property bundle for $1.99 per 1000 points with mf of $70 per month for 105k points
That is very high mf of almost $8 per thousand, much more expensive than cwa mf

Other details included in the pitch:
California Angels stay here for spring training
Wyndham management will no longer be pushing low point packages, only offer packages starting at 200k points (Obviously false)
They were previously promoting cwa and have only recently been promoting the new shell bundle

Offered 18000 wr points or $100 gift card
Took gift card

Post for information purpose and to share my experience


----------



## Eric B (Nov 22, 2020)

$70/month * 12 months = $840/year

$840/year / 105K/year = $8.00/K



bryjake said:


> That is very high mf of almost $8 per thousand, much more expensive than cwa mf



Yep, gotta agree with your math (though I'd quibble with the "almost").  That's pretty steep for less resorts in the ARP than CWA gets.  Makes me happy they didn't just dump those into CWA.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 22, 2020)

BTW, it's nice that they actually told you the MF.  The last few updates I did before COVID, it was like pulling teeth to get that information from the sales staff.  Did they know it when you asked, or did they have to go look it up?


----------



## bryjake (Nov 22, 2020)

They were dragging their feet about mf cost.  I got it from their offer sheet.  This might be a better deal for Shell owners who converts points to cwa if the managed to keep their shell arp.  

I do find it amusing when you ask for baseline statistics like $$$ per thousand point / mf cost.   They almost always refuse to use those metrics.
Keeping the consumer confused is the game.

Additional note:
Many of the shell west properties are vip eligible.  Little Sweden Fish Creek, Door County, WI is not vip eligible.  Being from Chicago that stinks.


----------



## anaheimskip (Mar 1, 2021)

Okay, so I'm staying at the Shell section of Inn At the Park at the moment. Concierge told me the would take me over to the Club Wyndham property for an "hour" long presentation, which is with customer service, not sales. Would get rewards points or a gift card for taking the hour. Would be nice to just get the gritty details. If I have 2,750 annual points, I know it converts at 40 to 1, so that'd be 110,000 points. What are they going to charge me to convert the membership? Are they going to require me to buy new points? And, if it's freebie resale points, what are the restrictions? My only complaint with Shell is the limited number of resorts, albeit, ones I'd use. However, I'd like to have access to CWA without an RCI exchange.  What resorts would I have access to through CWA? Read just West Coast/Hawaii, but what about Williamsburg, Orlando, Branson, Gatlinburg and other places back on the other half of the USA? Not a huge deal since I also have a Bluegreen UDI Flex timeshare that has lots of options.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 2, 2021)

anaheimskip said:


> Okay, so I'm staying at the Shell section of Inn At the Park at the moment. Concierge told me the would take me over to the Club Wyndham property for an "hour" long presentation, which is with customer service, not sales. Would get rewards points or a gift card for taking the hour. Would be nice to just get the gritty details. If I have 2,750 annual points, I know it converts at 40 to 1, so that'd be 110,000 points. What are they going to charge me to convert the membership? Are they going to require me to buy new points? And, if it's freebie resale points, what are the restrictions? My only complaint with Shell is the limited number of resorts, albeit, ones I'd use. However, I'd like to have access to CWA without an RCI exchange.  What resorts would I have access to through CWA? Read just West Coast/Hawaii, but what about Williamsburg, Orlando, Branson, Gatlinburg and other places back on the other half of the USA? Not a huge deal since I also have a Bluegreen UDI Flex timeshare that has lots of options.


I don’t know what resorts you’d have access to (I believe it would be all the CWA resorts), but I do know that when we went to the spiel in Anaheim in August 2019, the minimum purchase to convert our Shell points to Wyndham points was $17,000, and I’m pretty sure it’s gone up since then. We told them at the start that we were not going to convert, so we didn’t get any details, I just asked what the price would be out of curiosity.


----------



## anaheimskip (Mar 2, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I don’t know what resorts you’d have access to (I believe it would be all the CWA resorts), but I do know that when we went to the spiel in Anaheim in August 2019, the minimum purchase to convert our Shell points to Wyndham points was $17,000, and I’m pretty sure it’s gone up since then. We told them at the start that we were not going to convert, so we didn’t get any details, I just asked what the price would be out of curiosity.



See, as I understand it, there is no purchase required, but you don't get the enrollment fee waived unless you buy Wyndham points. Just would like to know what the options are and can't seem to get a straight answer -- even from Wyndham.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2021)

"Special booking priorities". 

Sounds like the game where they allow the owners in the "new" program to cut in line ahead of existing owners who don't join.  Even though those existing owners were likely promised at the time of sale that as owners at the resort they would have first priority in making reservations.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 4, 2021)

FWIW.  We are Shell owners.  Deal has gotten worse at each presentation.  Last presentation they said we couldn’t convert resale points.


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 4, 2021)

bryjake said:


> They were dragging their feet about mf cost.  I got it from their offer sheet.  This might be a better deal for Shell owners who converts points to cwa if the managed to keep their shell arp.
> 
> I do find it amusing when you ask for baseline statistics like $$$ per thousand point / mf cost.   They almost always refuse to use those metrics.
> Keeping the consumer confused is the game.
> ...


Little Sweden is all I EVER book, I don’t care about the other resorts or vip, and I definitely wouldn’t pay them anything to convert to Wyndham.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 5, 2021)

bryjake said:


> They were dragging their feet about mf cost.  I got it from their offer sheet.  This might be a better deal for Shell owners who converts points to cwa if the managed to keep their shell arp.
> 
> I do find it amusing when you ask for baseline statistics like $$$ per thousand point / mf cost.   They almost always refuse to use those metrics.
> Keeping the consumer confused is the game.



 I do believe If they used these metrics it would eliminate most sales. The half truths, fuzzy math that never adds up and to daze and confuse is their preferred way to seal the deal!


----------

